# Dead Radio



## Rangers87 (Dec 27, 2007)

I let my girlfriend borrow my 2000 Altima SE and she left like lights on and killed the battery the other day. After the battery was jumped and she drove it home everything worked fine except for the radio/clock, it won't turn on at all. I checked the audio fuse and it was fine. Is there anything else I should check?

-Matt


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

*Dead radio*

Isn't there a fuse inside the radio itself? Or on the wire/connections on the wiring behind the radio.


----------



## mjr4189 (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, im pretty sure there is a fuse on the radio, you would need the pull the stereo out to check.


----------



## Rangers87 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I'll have to try that.


----------

